# January 2013 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of January 2013 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

6) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


 Please note I've highlighted (in red) a key point that many are missing. You must mention in the original thread that the photo has been nominated for photo of the month and leave a link to this thread for the person to follow. It takes only a few moments more to do, so please take the time to do so


----------



## invisible

Tension, by aliyawar


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Pears by PhilpM


----------



## ratssass

lookatthelight by exkaliburdigital


----------



## cwcaesar

Day of the Dead by CA_


----------



## Sarmad

PixelRabbit said:


>



I'd like to nominate this one!


----------



## Dave Devoid

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/313365-just-because.html , by mishele.




First time ive nominated a pic..Hope i did it right..?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

RobN185 said:


> The Ghosts of La Chatre.
> Multi-exposure over a 30 minutes of a typical shopping day.


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/314093-street-ghosts.html


----------



## mishele

Snow-Capped Snowdon by simonkit


simonkit said:


> snow-capped Snowdon
> Simon


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

MSnowy said:


> Popsigull



:thumbup:





http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/314807-juvenile-eagle-out-again-popsigull.html


----------



## Demers18

I nominate this!



dmitri1999 said:


>


----------



## PixelRabbit

Sarmad said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to nominate this one!
Click to expand...


Sarmad, I appreciate your nomination! Thank you!

But..... 
In the interest of saving dear Over some time this was posted on December 31st so it doesn't qualify for January's contest.


----------



## Sarmad

PixelRabbit said:


> Sarmad, I appreciate your nomination! Thank you!
> 
> But.....
> In the interest of saving dear Over some time this was posted on December 31st so it doesn't qualify for January's contest.



No, I did it last time, and this time I double-checked this!






Different time zone may save you!  Let's leave it to the mods.


----------



## Overread

Yeah the time zone thing has come up before - generally speaking because it varies I'm ok with allowing a little leeway on the first and last days of the month when it comes to nominations. So you're photo is still nominated Pixel


----------



## runnah

Scandal! The whole process is now called into question!

Congrats Rabbit.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

runnah said:


> Scandal! The whole process is now called into question!
> 
> Congrats Rabbit.



In before congressional hearing and public shaming from said scandal. 

What do they call a fired mod? Maybe a burned mod? 

Maybe when Overread gets burned, he could devote his life to trying to find out who burned him. He could take on side jobs as a vigilante for goodness on the Internet. He could blow up stuff once in a while.


----------



## mishele

lol Have you guys been drinking today or what?!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

mishele said:


> lol Have you guys been drinking today or what?!



Blended coffee. 

Thanks for asking :hugs:

It's nice to know that someone cares....


----------



## PixelRabbit

Well talk about getting in by the skin of one's teeth  
Thanks Over and thanks again Sarmad! 
I will sneak away now before I cause any more of a ruckus!


----------



## cgipson1

Tadzio89  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/315731-foggy-way.html#post2854154



tadzio89 said:


> Foggy way by tadzio89, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Let's give abstract some love!!


ceeboy14 said:


> View attachment 33308


----------

